# Can we save these two horses?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

This arabian mare and qh gelding are on a broker lot and in danger of shipping to slaughter. Both seem like very sweet horses. The Arabian Rescue Mission (an approved rescue that has helped AC4H save several horses in the past) is able to take her in (they are also taking the paint gelding from last week) if funds can be raised. They are collecting their own funds (they are a 503c) as Christy will be out of the office this week and I will be away, so cannot keep track of funds coming in, so the ARM will collect the funds for this pair and pay for them Monday upon pickup. Total for the pair would be:

$650 purchase price, $50 vetting, and $21 paypal fees = $721 needed for arabian and $600, $50, $20 pp = $670 for qh for a total of $1391 needed to save both horses. She is also available to a private home, so please inquire at [email protected] or call the office at 610-621-5290 if interested. If one of these horses gets a private home funds will be rolled (w/ permission of the donors) to another in danger of slaughter. Donations are being collected by the Arabian rescue mission and their paypal addy is [email protected] CJ of the ARM will be on here managing fundraising. Thank you CJ! -Also, horsehelpers...I don't think CJ is horsehelper member, so if you can crosspost any donation to main forum that would be great. Thank you everyone 











6-16-10 Bay gelding Arabian aged approx 14.2 hands babysitter aka hubby mount - super cute and proud :>) very gentle with Selina stood by the steps to be mounted - walked off slow and made sure she felt safe. Video: 







Selina riding him watch how nice and slow he goes to make her fee safe and secure: 







$650.00








6-16-18 - Chestnut gelding approx 15 hands - very quiet and gentle direct rein walk/trot and will canter with encouragement. Videos: 







 walk, trot and canter - 







 $600.00


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

not sure why the email addy isn't showing...

donations are all tax deductible and can be sent to [email protected] via pay pal. thank you!!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's what we have so far:

ARM donations $45, Maryanne $50, Jill $30 (pending), Equisupps.com $10, which brings their total need down to $1391 - $1256 remaining. THANK YOU!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry I can't help right now, just donated hay money to a local horse rescue. Breaks my heart to see so many nice horses just dumped..... that warmblood gelding and the percheron mare are amazing!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

danastark said:


> Sorry I can't help right now, just donated hay money to a local horse rescue. Breaks my heart to see so many nice horses just dumped..... that warmblood gelding and the percheron mare are amazing!!


It looks like we will be able to pull 4 or 5 - almost there just a little more $$ left to go. It's amazing how many horses get dumped at the sales.....ugh.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

omgosh, I'd put up all the money if I could. =(


----------

